# تشكيلات غاية فى الجمال لغرف السفرة



## محمد حسن (2 مايو 2011)

*



تشكيلات غاية فى الجمال لغرف السفرة 


ارقى موديلات غرف السفرة و باقل الاسعار من اكسبت فرنتشر .. عالم من اختيارك

الثقه في التعامل - الالتزام بالمواعيد
اكبر مول اثاث على النت
اختار الاثاث الذى تريده من النت و انت فى منزلك و يصلك فى الوقت المحدد حتى باب بيتك
اختار موديلك بنفسك
جميع الصور المعروضه من انتاجنا
أكسبت فرنتشر
انضم للصفوه والمتميزين
عملاؤنا بجميع محافظات مصر
استعداد تام لتجهيز وفرش المنازل والفيلات والشاليهات والفنادق والقرى السياحيه والشركات
اتصل بنا لتصبح عميلنا
لدينا افضل موديلات غرف السفرة و باجود انواع الخشب
من منتجاتنا

سفره مودرن SH0130
نيش 100×210 سم
بوفيه 190×90 سم
ترابيزه 140×140 سم 
بـ 4كراسي ، 2 كنبه
مده التنفيذ 45 يوم
خشب كونتر جود وود ، قواشيط وقوايم زان ، قشره ارو
متاح المقاس والوان الدهان حسب رغبه العميل
التسليم والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات 
























سفره مودرن RD105
بوفيه 200 سم
ترابيزه 120×200 سم 
بـ 6 كراسي
مده التنفيذ 35 يوم
خشب كونتر جود وود ، قواشيط وقوايم زان ، قشره ارو
متاح المقاس والوان الدهان حسب رغبه العميل
التسليم والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات



















ادخل الى موقعنا وشاهد مئات الموديلات فان انتاجنا متجدد ومتتالي
انضم لجروب اكسبت فرنتشر بالفيس بوك عبر الرابط بالاسفل
اسعار لا تقبل المنافسه
نحن نثق بمنتجاتنا
استعداد تام للتصدير الى جميع انحاء العالم
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط
الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات
49 ش الرشيد من ش احمد عرابي - نهايه ش وادي النيل – المهندسين
33034891 – 33034892 – 0100400533
البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
البومات الصور من انتاجنا عبر رابط الموقع
http://www.acceptfurniture.com
اكسبت فرنتشر على فيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/ashraf660
*​


----------

